# Suche leise HDD



## hell046 (27. Februar 2018)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer leisen HDD.

Geschichte dazu ist eigentlich die, dass ich eine Seagate ST1000DM003 habe und die ist verdammt laut. Okay, HDD's machen eben Geräusche, aber die ist wirklich laut. Kurz google gefragt und siehe da, bin nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bei der Festplatte. Sie ist einfach im Leerlauf schon verdammt laut wie ein lautes Luftrauschen und das stört mich mittlerweile total weil es das lauteste am ganzen PC ist. Die Schreibgeräusche stören mich nicht mal so. 

Mein System läuft auf einer SSD und die HDD ist eigentlich nur für die Langzeitspeicherung von Daten da. Teilweise hab ich dann aber noch ältere Spiele auf der HDD , damit die SSD nicht komplett voll wird. 

Jetzt meine Frage, welche HDD kann man denn empfehlen wenn sie leise sein soll? Geschwindigkeit ist denke ich vernachlässigbar, außer ich würde große Einbußen bei den Ladezeiten haben, wobei ich das noch verkraften kann wenn die Platte leiser ist. Nach kurzer Recherche habe ich die WD Red gesehen die oft empfohlen wird. Dann sollte es noch die WD Blue geben, die theoretisch ja ähnlich leise sein sollte. Was könnt ihr da so empfehlen? Ich hab echt kein Bock mehr auf das Gerausche der Seagate.  Ich vermute auch mal 5400U/min sollten empfehlenswerter sein als die 7200er Versionen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

hell046 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer leisen HDD.


Nimm eine dieser HDDs: Hard Disk Drives (HDD) mit Hersteller: Western Digital, Serie: Red, Eignung: NAS, Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s, Gesamtkapazität bis 3TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe mit gerade auf Basis dieses Testes so eine geholt und bin schwer begeistert:
Western Digital WD Red 3TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test: 54 HDDs and SSHDs, reviewed: the best drives for your desktop, laptop, and NAS - Noise levels

Wenn Du nur 1TB Platz brauchst, nimm eine 2,5" HDD, die sind noch leiser, aber pro TB merklich teurer
Hard Disk Drives (HDD) mit Hersteller: Western Digital, Serie: Red, Eignung: NAS, Formfaktor: 2.5", Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s, Gesamtkapazität bis 3TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BeaverCheese (27. Februar 2018)

Ich kann dir die 1TB WD Blue (WD10EZEX) empfehlen.
Davon habe ich zwei Stück und die sind angenehm leise.
Das 1TB-Modell läuft mit 7.200 RPM und ist auch ziemlich schnell.

Gruß


----------



## Rolk (27. Februar 2018)

Nimm die hier. Wurde von PCGH als sehr leise getestet und kann ich auch selbst bestätigen:

Western Digital WD Red 3TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Andere Grössen können lauter sein.


----------



## hell046 (27. Februar 2018)

Also wird es wohl eine WD Red. Ich halt die Seagate einfach nicht mehr aus, als hätte man ein Miniatur Laubgebläse im Gehäuse. Wirklich mit Abstand das lauteste und die hört man im Leerlauf sogar deutlich aus einem gedämmten Fractal R5 raus. 1TB reicht mir, so viel Kram hab ich eig nicht. Laut Angaben ist die 2,5" 1TB aber etwas lauter als die große.

Was halt in dem Test heraus sticht, die WD Red ist so ziemlich die langsamste Platte.

Angeblich ist da auch meine Platte mit 30dbA angegeben, nie im Leben...


----------



## bastian123f (27. Februar 2018)

Meine Toshiba ist dutlch leiser als die WD10EZEX. Von den WDs hatte ich zwei Modelle. Und beide kommen nicht an die Toshiba ran. Weder leistungstechnisch oder von der Lautstärke her.


----------



## hell046 (27. Februar 2018)

Ich hab jetzt noch ne alte WD Black 640 gb gefunden. Die mal angeschlossen und die ist schon deutlich leiser als die Seagate! Natürlich auch noch hörbar da sie 7200U/min macht, aber schon angenehmer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Meine Toshiba ist dutlch leiser als die WD10EZEX.


Auch bei Festplatten gibt es Serienstreuungen.


----------



## hell046 (27. Februar 2018)

Naja die WD10EZEX ist auch ne 7200er und die ist sogar recht laut mit 30db angegeben. Glaube es daher durchaus, dass die Toshiba leiser ist. Wisst ihr ob man Festplatten zurück geben kann? Würde sie anstecken und mir das Geräusch anhören. Wenn es mir nicht passt, zurück damit.


----------



## bastian123f (27. Februar 2018)

hell046 schrieb:


> Naja die WD10EZEX ist auch ne 7200er und die ist sogar recht laut mit 30db angegeben. Glaube es daher durchaus, dass die Toshiba leiser ist. Wisst ihr ob man Festplatten zurück geben kann? Würde sie anstecken und mir das Geräusch anhören. Wenn es mir nicht passt, zurück damit.



In Deutschland hast du das 14 Tägige Rückgaberecht. Denke schon, dass das geht.
Soweit ich weiß werden dann solche zurückgegebenen auch teilweise als Bulk wieder neu verkauft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Meine Toshiba ist dutlch leiser als die WD10EZEX.


Das ist auch die auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegte Blue Serie. Die Red sind wirklich lahm mit ca. halbierter Zugriffszeit, um die Köpfe zu beruhigen. Das bemerkt man in der Leistung deutlich und als Systemplatte wäre ein Red fatal. Als Datengrab ist das überhaupt kein Problem.

Deine Blue ist hier im Test einer  die lautesten HDDs.
54 HDDs and SSHDs, reviewed: the best drives for your desktop, laptop, and NAS - Noise levels



hell046 schrieb:


> Naja die WD10EZEX ist auch ne 7200er und die ist sogar recht laut mit 30db angegeben. Glaube es daher durchaus, dass die Toshiba leiser ist. Wisst ihr ob man Festplatten zurück geben kann? Würde sie anstecken und mir das Geräusch anhören. Wenn es mir nicht passt, zurück damit.


Das sollte gehen, anschließen ohne Formatieren etc. zeigt Dir das Geräusch deutlich. Ein Reklamationsgrund ist es aber nicht, es wird aud "nicht gefallen" hinauslaufen, Die RED ist ruhig, das bestätigen zig User hier im Forum. Und wenn Du höchste Ansprüche hast und einen freien 5 1/4" Steckplatz, investiere zusätzlich 13,-€ für dieses Ding:
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hell046 (27. Februar 2018)

Auch wenn ich die nicht online, sondern im Media Markt hole? Die hätten sie aktuell günstig vorrätig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

hell046 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die nicht online, sondern im Media Markt hole? Die hätten sie aktuell günstig vorrätig.


Nein, dann gibt es kein Fernabsatzgesetz, sondern nur den Mangel. Im Laden kann man aber Testprodukte hören. Ist Deine dann lauter, ist das ein Mangel.

Lies Dir das hier mal durch:
Media-Markt-Umtausch: Geld zuruck – Darauf musst ihr achten – GIGA


----------



## hell046 (27. Februar 2018)

Ach dann mach ich das anders, ich kann sie online auf ebay kaufen über Mediamarkt und im Laden abholen. Dann dürfte die 14 Tage Frist gelten, da es ein Onlinekauf ist.


----------



## bastian123f (27. Februar 2018)

Warum nicht mit Amazon testen? Bei AMazon kann man das sehr leicht zurück geben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

hell046 schrieb:


> Ach dann mach ich das anders, ich kann sie online auf ebay kaufen über Mediamarkt und im Laden abholen. Dann dürfte die 14 Tage Frist gelten, da es ein Onlinekauf ist.


Ja:
Widerrufsrecht besteht auch bei Abholung im Ladengeschaft - Shopbetreiber-Blog


----------



## hell046 (27. Februar 2018)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die lahme RED macht wenn ich ma ältere Spiele zocke. Hoffe die Ladezeiten verlängern sich nicht allzu extrem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

hell046 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die lahme RED macht wenn ich ma ältere Spiele zocke. Hoffe die Ladezeiten verlängern sich nicht allzu extrem.


Meine ist extrem schnell geworden, seit ich sie durch eine kleine  SSD cache, das klappt aber nur für sehr wenige Intel-Plattformen ab Z68 bis Z87. Da reicht eine billigst 60GB SSD und man hat die Nachteile des lahmen 4K lesens massiv minimiert
Erfahrungen mit HDD Cache über Intel RST und 60GB Cache SSD

Ansonsten rate ich Dir zuerst zum Entkopplungsrahmen. Als Spielelaufwerk ist eine RED nicht so das pralle, im Eingangstest ging es um " Langzeitspeicherung von Daten". Je nach Spiel hast du zum einen sehr lange Ladezeiten zum anderen Nachladeruckler. Gerade kleine Texturen sind sehr zugriffszeitabhängig. Bei älteren Spielen sollte das aber kein Problem sein, weil die kompolett im RAM liegen werden.


----------



## hell046 (27. Februar 2018)

Primär ist sie auch als Datenlaufwerk zur Langzeitspeicherung gedacht. Aktuelle Spiele und solche die lange Ladezeiten haben, packe ich auf meine SSD. Ältere die ich nicht auf die SSD packen will, auch weil Speicherplatz auf der SSD fehlt, packe ich auf die HDD. Im Endeffekt wäre es aber zu verschmerzen wenn die Ladezeiten länger sind, dafür hab ich das lästige Gerausche nicht permanent im Hintergrund.

Entkopplung ist wirklich nicht das Problem, die Zugriffsgeräusche stören mich überhaupt nicht. Nur dieses monotone, permanente Idle Gerausche der Platte ist zum Wahnsinnig werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

hell046 schrieb:


> Entkopplung ist wirklich nicht das Problem, die Zugriffsgeräusche stören mich überhaupt nicht. Nur dieses monotone, permanente Idle Gerausche der Platte ist zum Wahnsinnig werden.


Genau dagegen wirkt der Entkopplungsrahmen, je nachdem, wie gut deine aktuelle Entkopplung ist. Fest verschraubt übertragen sich die Brummgeräusche auf das Gehäuse und strahlen nach außen ab. Du kannst auch andere Entkopplungsarten z.B. mit Schaumstoffblöcken, selber bauen und testen. Leg z.B. die HDD einfach mal auf einen Schaumstoffklotz im Gehäuse und schau dann, was passiert.


----------



## hell046 (27. Februar 2018)

Glaub mir, es liegt nicht an der Entkopplung. Ich kann die HDD in der Hand halten und das Geräusch ist immernoch gleich laut. Das ist einfach ein internes Rauschen, anscheinend von der Platte selbst. Das macht mich noch kirre. Wirklich egal wie man sie entkoppelt, die Lautstärke bleibt.


----------



## hell046 (27. Februar 2018)

So, ich hab jetzt einfach ma die WD Red bestellt. Sollte morgen abholbereit sein bei mir ums Eck. Bin mal gespannt! Danke für eure Hilfe. Werde dann hoffentlich morgen berichten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Viel Glück mit Deinem Modell. Hoffentlich ist es ein besonders leises!


----------



## hell046 (1. März 2018)

Satz mit X, war wohl nix. 

Hab die Platte heute holen können. Angeschlossen und Ernüchterung. Die Platte gibt im Leerlauf ein hochfrequentes fiepen von sich, das ist total unangenehm. Geht wieder zurück.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2018)

hell046 schrieb:


> Satz mit X, war wohl nix.
> 
> Hab die Platte heute holen können. Angeschlossen und Ernüchterung. Die Platte gibt im Leerlauf ein hochfrequentes fiepen von sich, das ist total unangenehm. Geht wieder zurück.


Das tut mir leid, Mist....

Das kann am Alter liegen, so wirklich hochfrequent höre ich nicht mehr, mich störten bisher auch immer nur Vibrationen, Klackern der Köpfe und brummen. Hochfrequentes war mir bisher unbekannt. Dann werde ich die Empfehlung in Zukunft überdenken.


----------



## hell046 (1. März 2018)

Ich werd die eventuell nochmal bestellen oder vielleicht können sie die umtauschen, dann schau ich nochmal. Weil andere Berichten die sei völlig leise, daher denke ich es ist vielleicht ein Montagsmodell. Ist ja auch ne Bulk Version, also evtl. schon eben wegen diesem Geräusch zurück gegeben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2018)

Kann auch am Netzteil liegen, wie bei jedem Spulenfipsen. Manche Kombinationen scheinen nicht zu harmonieren, gibt es bei Mainboards, Grafikarten und scheinbar auch bei HDDs.


----------



## hell046 (1. März 2018)

Naja, was soll an der HDD Netzteilabhängig fiepen. Das kommt wirklich von der Platte selbst bzw. geht über die Drehzahl. Kann man beim hochfahren schön beobachten. Netzteil ist ein neues System Power 11 von Bequiet. Da fiept nicht mal meine Graka


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2018)

Wie soll aus 5400U/min, also 90 Hz, etwas hochfrequentes kommen? 
Wenn, dann ist es die Lagerung, da wäre es hilfreich, sie einfach mal ein
 paar Stunden laufen zu lassen.

In jeder HDD sind Spulen und Spulen können Krach machen. Gerade die
DDP 11 Netzteile haben keine so perfekte Spannungsglättung
Luxus-Netzteile im Test: Das be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 hat harte Konkurrenz (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## hell046 (2. März 2018)

Die Red läuft mit 5400U/min. Ok, ändert jetzt nichts an deiner Aussage. Aber ich kenne Spulenfiepen und das Geräusch war etwas anders. Natürlich kannst du recht haben, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher es dürfte die Lagerung oder etwas anderes gewesen sein. Ich hatte dann den selben Gedanken wie du, sie laufen zu lassen. Habe sie dann eine Stunde laufen lassen und es gab wirklich überhaupt keine Besserung, daher hab ich sie lieber vorerst zurück gegeben. Ich werd nochmal eine andere Bestellen/kaufen und die probieren und hoffentlich ist diese dann leise. Falls nein, lass ich sie mal länger laufen, 24h, sowas.

Ich sags mal so, die Lautstärke an sich war schon deutlich besser. Insgesamt sind wir den Ziel also näher gekommen. Wenn dann noch dieses nervende Geräusch weg ist, wäre ich zufrieden.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2018)

Welches Modell hattest du jetzt eigentlich genau?


----------



## hell046 (2. März 2018)

Die WD10EFRX.


----------

